# 3D Printing a mod



## Daniel (24/11/16)

With all the advances in the industry I'm puzzled why some company hasn't printed a mod yet. I know of one company that printed a BF 26650 called the Mushroom mod.... 

Ok yes given will be a challenge to fully print a regulated mod but with the advances in printing I think it will only be a matter of time before we see the first fully regulated 3D printed mod? 

Production times come into play but it might be a niche market. And then of course the resin might not be conducive to higher wattage causing extreme Temps. 

I look forward to the new age of 3D printing hell Boeing is looking at printing their engines etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/11/16)

It is 100% doable @Daniel, I've got one in my possession that were done in Capetown during 2014 (can't remember who did it - only keep it for some nostalgia).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## dstroya (24/11/16)

https://gingervaper.com Has been 3d printing DNA and Yihi chipped mods for a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/16)

There's plenty 3d printed mods on the market though. Arguably the best selling 3d printed mod out there is the Frakenskull BF Mech mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Ok clearly I've been uninformed been toying with the idea....


----------



## dstroya (25/11/16)

DoubleD said:


> ...Frakenskull BF Mech mod



That looks awesome! Never knew it existed before seeing your post and now I want one so badly but they don't seem to be available anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/9/18)

Daniel said:


> With all the advances in the industry I'm puzzled why some company hasn't printed a mod yet. I know of one company that printed a BF 26650 called the Mushroom mod....
> 
> Ok yes given will be a challenge to fully print a regulated mod but with the advances in printing I think it will only be a matter of time before we see the first fully regulated 3D printed mod?
> 
> ...


3D Printing in Metal: the Laser and Metal Powder Printers We Saw at IMTS
https://hackaday.com/2018/09/17/3d-...ser-and-metal-powder-printers-we-saw-at-imts/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (18/9/18)

Boxer and Tesla have some Cheap 3d Printed Mods out there

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Boxer and Tesla have some Cheap 3d Printed Mods out there


Boxer definitely not 
Tesla and Hugo Vapor yes


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (18/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Boxer definitely not
> Tesla and Hugo Vapor yes


iTS GOT A dna CHIP...money!!!!


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> iTS GOT A dna CHIP...money!!!!


cheapest official boxer 3d printed is $99 so not cheap after import and taxes 
the one in the picture is $199

so my comment stands.... not cheap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (18/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> cheapest official boxer 3d printed is $99 so not cheap after import and taxes
> the one in the picture is $199
> 
> so my comment stands.... not cheap



Yup boxer is far from a cheap 3d printed mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Yup boxer is far from a cheap 3d printed mod.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still want this though

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (18/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Still want this though



Sell a one of your drivers and buy one for you and one for me




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Still want this though


Love the look of the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Sell a one of your drivers and buy one for you and one for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am thinking my driver wont even cover the cost of one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/9/18)

Tesla WYE is not 3d printer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

This thread got me searching for 3d printing templates (as I have access to a 3d printer)... And now I am contemplating printing a mod 

Damn you ecigssa for giving me even more fomo....

Also...

Anyone here have a broken mod that they are not using and want to throw away???  I have an itch that I need to scratch, and ordering parts out of the UK or US is expensive, so I'd rather strip a broken mod for the parts I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> This thread got me searching for 3d printing templates (as I have access to a 3d printer)... And now I am contemplating printing a mod
> 
> Damn you ecigssa for giving me even more fomo....
> 
> ...


I have a boxer rader that has seen better days. needs new contacts etc. etc. @Martin Narainsamy please note i use Boxer loosely here 
you welcome to take it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I have a boxer rader that has seen better days. needs new contacts etc. etc. @Martin Narainsamy please note i use Boxer loosely here
> you welcome to take it


Will PM you tomorrow to see if we can swap / make a deal. Seems like I will be printing a mod soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (18/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> This thread got me searching for 3d printing templates (as I have access to a 3d printer)... And now I am contemplating printing a mod
> 
> Damn you ecigssa for giving me even more fomo....
> 
> ...



Thingiverse results for "box mod".
https://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=box+mod&dwh=825ba0fcbc2b163

I've made the Mushroom mod, had to buy squonk pins from the UK.
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1958713

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> Thingiverse results for "box mod".
> https://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=box+mod&dwh=825ba0fcbc2b163
> 
> I've made the Mushroom mod, had to buy squonk pins from the UK.
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1958713


Yip, that's where I downloaded the files from.

Will see if I can salvage a 510 off a squonker, and then possibly use the internals of the offered rader to create a dual battery squonk mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/9/18)

Hmm... So the 3d printer I had access to decided last night that it doesn't like static discharge. 

@BioHAZarD - Thanks for the offer, but I don't want to take the mod not knowing when the printer will be fixed. Don't want a situation where I get sent something and then later get accused of not following through.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hmm... So the 3d printer I had access to decided last night that it doesn't like static discharge.
> 
> @BioHAZarD - Thanks for the offer, but I don't want to take the mod not knowing when the printer will be fixed. Don't want a situation where I get sent something and then later get accused of not following through.


hahah
no worries dude
i could not be bothered with what you do with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hmm... So the 3d printer I had access to decided last night that it doesn't like static discharge.
> 
> @BioHAZarD - Thanks for the offer, but I don't want to take the mod not knowing when the printer will be fixed. Don't want a situation where I get sent something and then later get accused of not following through.


if you still want it i have no problem .... its just lying in a cupboard. i can send you pics of whats left. you just need to fund the shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> if you still want it i have no problem .... its just lying in a cupboard. i can send you pics of whats left. you just need to fund the shipping.


Thanks @BioHAZarD , Sounds like a plan. Will PM for arrangements as soon as work gives me breathing space.


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/18)

no worries dude


----------

